# some shot from my visit of quebec aquarium



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

here some pics but not easy without flash...

































































































for more
http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb14 ... mview=grid


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

wowow musta been awesome...some great photos too :thumb:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

where in quebec?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

some awesome pics!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Great shots with out a flash. I love the wolffish you've got there.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Very cool! That 5th shot is just scary! Like something from a horror movie. Is this aquarium in Quebec city?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

yes it's quebec city aquarium... more great photo on the web site...
http://www.sepaq.com/paq/en/photos.html

it's not a big place but we can see fish from quebec lake and river...
very different... perfect place for kid and a Sunday Breakfast...


----------

